# Winged Vase— start and build



## David Hill (Aug 30, 2020)

It’s hot!! And too quiet hereabouts...
Got the shop cleaned and some rearranging- (well 50% of what I want to do) did I say hot?
Anyway during the facelift, this one piece of wood kept “showing up” so the urge to do something finally won.
At first, didn’t know the species, but once I started— it’s Ash , big leaf I think.
The first set of pics show the shape— just says _winged vase _to me. Initially was going to use a small faceplate on the top to make it easy to shape a tenon— but no go! Could not center the future bottom the way I wanted, so went to a drive spur.
Here’s the start:

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## David Hill (Aug 30, 2020)

Here’s what it looks like after a session with my roughing gouge. The shape is coming along nicely. It’ll have some bark/natural edge—I like it. Got the tenon done too, so when I get back to it in couple of days can start hollowing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## trc65 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Wildthings (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes it's hot. at 11:00 am this morning it was 94° but feel like was 114° geeeesshhh!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 30, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Yes it's hot. at 11:00 am this morning it was 94° but feel like was 114° geeeesshhh!



105 around here today— didn’t lookup “real feel”—hot is hot!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 31, 2020)

100’s Why would anyone WANT to live in Texas? Two days this week it’s supposed to be in the 80’s rest is 70’s for highs and 60’s and 50’s for lows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> 100’s Why would anyone WANT to live in Texas? Two days this week it’s supposed to be in the 80’s rest is 70’s for highs and 60’s and 50’s for lows.


50's and 60's? Who wants to live in that???? It was 106 here yesterday!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 31, 2020)

Tony said:


> 50's and 60's? Who wants to live in that???? It was 106 here yesterday!


106 those are the temps that got me to move back to MN from AZ. In a couple months the temps will be more to my liking.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 31, 2020)

Tony said:


> 50's and 60's? Who wants to live in that???? It was 106 here yesterday!


Is that something like

Real men live in Hot Texas?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 31, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> 106 those are the temps that got me to move back to MN from AZ. In a couple months the temps will be more to my liking.


Panzy. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Maverick (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## David Hill (Aug 31, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Is that something like
> 
> Real men live in Hot Texas?



more like HOT _real _men.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2020)

That looks interesting. The turning....not the hot panzy men in texas...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 31, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> That looks interesting. The turning....not the hot panzy men in texas...


SURE!!

104° in Gonzalez today, feels like 117° according to my brother who is leaving in the morning and heading back up to Vermont

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> SURE!!
> 
> 104° in Gonzalez today, feels like 117° according to my brother who is leaving in the morning and heading back up to Vermont


Yea but, it's a dry heat. Not like this hot muggy wet thick slop we have up here...


----------



## trc65 (Sep 1, 2020)

So, one post on a Woodturning project followed by 11 posts complaining about the weather. This could be a really loooooong thread!

Reactions: Funny 9 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 1, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 1, 2020)

What winged vase? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 1, 2020)

Sorry @David Hill The right turn was my fault. It’s pretty funny how easy it is to get a Texan all riled up. 


Nubsnstubs said:


> Panzy. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


As for you,jerry (in Tucson) a pansy you say. Dam right if a pansy prefers 10-20 degrees over 100’s then a pansy I am!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 1, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Yea but, it's a dry heat. Not like this hot muggy wet thick slop we have up here...




It ain't a dry heat down here, that's Vegas you're thinking of.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 1, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Sorry @David Hill The right turn was my fault. It’s pretty funny how easy it is to get a Texan all riled up.
> 
> As for you,jerry (in Tucson) a pansy you say. Dam right if a pansy prefers 10-20 degrees over 100’s then a pansy I am!!


Haha! No problem. Look at all the fun we’re having.
Thread hijacks are usually fun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 1, 2020)

Looks interesting. Watching this tread David.


----------



## David Hill (Sep 1, 2020)

Had some time this afternoon, tried out the new fan— was a good buy.
Formed up the outside a little more and dug out the little borer tunnels— something to “fix” later.
Flipped the piece around and started taking out the center, making the wings looks better than I was expecting. No more roughing gouge—a fellow turner took me to task about doing that— told him it was just a matter of presentation and patience.
Almost ready for the hollowing outfit....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## trc65 (Sep 1, 2020)

I like the shape you've got going, and a bonus with the tunnels adding some character!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 1, 2020)

Looks Hot!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 2, 2020)

It’s looking good.


----------



## David Hill (Sep 3, 2020)

Next round of pics!
I took off as much from the center as I Was comfortable with without having to hunt for other tool rest.
I got the Steady set and fine tuned so there was no shake or wobble, then worked a little more of the center. Then came the Forstner bit to make the guide hole. For those that are thinking of this— sharp bit, slow cut, and clean out often. When chips &dust build up —-> BIG Time bind can happen. Then next to impossible to get bit out ( from my BTDT file).
Once guide hole done, the hollowing rig came— this one is from Trent Bosch— I really like it.

Not sure why pics are rotated, didn’t take them that way....

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 4, 2020)

Got my pitcher of kool-aid jes wait'n for the reveall!


----------



## David Hill (Sep 4, 2020)

Getting closer!
Got it hollowed out to my liking, no big divots or catches. Then I took it to the bench to “fix” the remnants of the borer activity, Decided on a lighter turquoise, will contrast a lot better once finish is on.
Now for sanding! (Still not my fave in the process)
Are a couple of “ripples” deep inside— they’re gonna stay— wall thickness says “Don’t chase’em!”
Then my last chore is cleaning up the bottom to make a ring. Suppose I could’ve done it earlier, but I wanted the security of a good strong tenon.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65 (Sep 4, 2020)

Looking good! I like the bright look of the turquoise, do you turn any of the excess off, or just sand it down?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 5, 2020)

Was careful how much I used— sand it smooth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 6, 2020)

David, think it might be Green ash, has bigger leaves than Berlandier ash and similar to white ash. The bark pattern matches green more than white. Vase is looking good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Sep 6, 2020)

When did you get your Bosch hollowing rig? How do you like it?


----------



## David Hill (Sep 6, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> When did you get your Bosch hollowing rig? How do you like it?


Brandon— it came as part of the package when i found my American Beauty.
It’s easy to use— like it a lot!! Thinking about getting the 3/4 inch hollowing rig for bigger projects.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Sep 6, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Brandon— it came as part of the package when i found my American Beauty.
> It’s easy to use— like it a lot!! Thinking about getting the 3/4 inch hollowing rig for bigger projects.


I want to try the Clark system out. I have the 5/8” Bosch hss hollowing tools and I really like them. They performed very well against some very hard olive. I’m looking forward to testing them against some mesquite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 7, 2020)

Re-entering post— some kind of snafu-
Got back from the holiday festivites and was cooler outside—94 instead of 100+— so figured WTH, go out and start sanding, and sanding, and some more.
Finally got it smooth enough so I thought I’d try my sealing mix to see where I needed to sand yet more. My sealing mix is secret (Shhhhh—- WOP with a little BLO)—makes the grain pop and shows which places need _attention. _ Seems some tool marks showed on the outside of wings—rats!— but discovered that will have to do targeted sanding since the wood _moved _a little— enough to make me not use a gouge or scraper.
At least the turquoise looks nice.
Now to make a jam chuck so I can turn the bottom to what I want.

Hmmm, guess my phone and the upload are 90 degrees off.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65 (Sep 8, 2020)

Wow, your secret mix sure makes it pop! Love the colors.


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 8, 2020)

That looks like it has potential, good use for it. I probably would have put it in the fire wood pile. Guess you didn't need the heat. It's 62 outside this morning and 69 in the house. Was thinking about starting a fire but it seems like a lot of work so I guess I will look for a sweat shirt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 8, 2020)

sprucegum said:


> That looks like it has potential, good use for it. I probably would have put it in the fire wood pile. Guess you didn't need the heat. It's 62 outside this morning and 69 in the house. Was thinking about starting a fire but it seems like a lot of work so I guess I will look for a sweat shirt.



Similar here, 55 outside, 69 inside. That vase does look good.


----------



## ebill (Sep 10, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Finally got it smooth enough so I thought I’d try my sealing mix to see where I needed to sand yet more. My sealing mix is secret (Shhhhh—- WOP with a little BLO)—makes the grain pop and shows which places need _attention. _ Seems some tool marks showed on the outside of wings—rats!— but discovered that will have to do targeted sanding since the wood _moved _a little— enough to make me not use a gouge or scraper.
> At least the turquoise looks nice.
> Now to make a jam chuck so I can turn the bottom to what I want.
> 
> ...


----------



## ebill (Sep 10, 2020)

- ugh, misfire quote above.Apologies all.

- winged pieces never get smooth on the wing either inside or outside as you are mostly cutting 'air' and making a smooth tool transition from wing to wing is nigh on impossible. Maybe Raffan could do it, but thats not me for sure ...... <g> Sadly, hand sanding <and usually lots of it> is the only way <for me> to get a good smooth finish on the wings. 

- ebill

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 10, 2020)

ebill said:


> - ugh, misfire quote above.Apologies all.
> 
> - winged pieces never get smooth on the wing either inside or outside as you are mostly cutting 'air' and making a smooth tool transition from wing to wing is nigh on impossible. Maybe Raffan could do it, but thats not me for sure ...... <g> Sadly, hand sanding <and usually lots of it> is the only way <for me> to get a good smooth finish on the wings.
> 
> - ebill


I'm not a great turner and have never attemted anything with wings but a thought did come to mind on the sanding issue. Would a angle grinder with a flap sanding disk work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 10, 2020)

Dave and Bill, it can be done, but the leading edges will always get more sanding than the trailing edges. I just did one a few minutes ago, but stopped my interior sanding when I got to air. Then, hand sanding. It gives you incentive to get better with your gouges..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Sep 14, 2020)

It’s done—-I put it in the completed works section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

